# Du lịch trong nước > Khách sạn >  Chương trình khuyến mãi đặc biệt Massage tại Ks Hòn Én 2*

## sales.operator

Dịch vụ massage khách sạn Hòn Én & Spa xin trân trọng kính chào quý khách.

Khách sạn Hòn Én là khách sạn đạt tiêu chuẩn 2 sao tọa lạc tại giáp ranh 3 quận: Gò Vấp, Tân Bình, Phú Nhuận vị trí thuận lợi gần sân bay và rất thích hợp, thuận tiện giao thông cho quý khách đi du lịch đặc biệt là khách đi công tác và quá cảnh nghỉ ngơi.

Nhằm thỏa mãn nhu cầu thư giãn của quý khách sau một ngày du lịch hoặc làm việc căng thẳng, Khách sạn Hòn Én đã đầu tư nhân lực, trang thiết bị và dụng cụ cao cấp cho dịch vụ massage, sauna và jacuzzi .Cùng đội ngũ kỹ thuật viên trẻ , tay nghề giỏi, chắc chắn sẽ đem đến cho quý khách cảm giác thư giãn nhất.

Bảng giá :
Vip A : *200.000 VND .*
Vip B : *120.000 VND.*
( Phòng bao gồm bồn tắm massage nước thuỷ lực, phòng xông hơi riêng biệt )

Chương trình khuyến mãi đặc biệt 2012:

- Giảm ngay 30% Vé massage cho khách lưu trú tại khách sạn.
- Giảm ngay 20% Vé massage cho khách đến sử dụng dịch vụ massage.
- Tặng ngay 1 vé massage cho lần sau khi đến massage.

( Vui lòng in **trắng đen -hoặc photo** mẫu vé trong hình kèm theo khi đến , là đương nhiên sử dụng được tại quầy)


Xin vui lòng liên hệ :
Khách sạn Hòn Én & Spa .
138B Lê Lợi - Phường 4 , Quận Gò Vấp - Tp HCM .
Mr.Antony Ngo
Hotline : 0936 61.26.46 ( nếu có nhu cầu đặt chỗ trước)
Email:sales.honenhotel gmail.com
honenhotel.com.vn
Rất mong nhận được sự cộng tác với Quý khách .

----------


## sales.operator

up up , chuong trinh khuyến mãi matxa hấp dẫn

----------

